# Large butt joint /full sheet patch issues. Commercial job.



## AaronL (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi- I'm new here, I have a few finishing question. I'm doing a commercial job , basically there's steel stud framing and some sheets have been put up vertically creating floor to ceiling butt joints with horizontal recess joints running into it from one side.

No texture whatsoever and high sheen paint.
QUESTION- I have about 24"- on each side , sanded litely twice. 3 coats are on. I'm still feeling a somewhat abrupt transition where the existing wall meets the compound.
Start sanding it way down?
Keep fanning
 it out? Any ideas ?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

What level of finish is it? Level 3? Level 4? Level 5? That's the only really important question. Just do it to government standards.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

never had that problem. edges usually sand down fine. you will feel a difference in textures from painted to sanded mud. the painted wall has roller texture the sanded mud is smooth. thats why painters "spot prime"(or 2 coat) patches. if painter only rolls on 1 coat you will see the difference. even without high gloss dark color paints.


----------

